# So what awesome cubes are missing from my collection?



## Senkoy (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm wondering if there are some cool cubes/twisty puzzles i don't know about that every fan of them should have. I will be posting a list of all my puzzles and what I look for in one.

2x2 Lan Lan
3x3 F-II
4x4 Rubiks (it hate is so much, but don't care enough for even cubes to purchase a better one)
5x5 V-Cube
7x7 V-cube
Megaminx puzl.co.uk
Square- 1 MF8
Pyraminx QJ
Mirror Blocks

Criteria:

1. Fully functional. I only want puzzles that turn nice and are fun to solve, not a chore. I REALLY want a gigaminx and teraminx but from what i hear about them (especially the gigaminx) i'm just going to wait for them to make them better.

2. No "uneven" cube. Kinda hard to explain this, so i'll use this example. I'm interested in a circle cube i don't want those crazy cube pluses (even though they look awesome) because of that random centers that don't turn. I wan't one that is symmetric I suppose. Hard to explain.

3. Only mass produced ones. Maybe there are some really cool puzzles some guy made but they probably cost way too much. I think i will just stick for high quality mass produced puzzles, at least for now.

Thank you for all your suggestions!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2010)

wan't?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 10, 2010)

FF C4U 3x3x4.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 10, 2010)

http://cube4you.com/cube4you-fullyfunctional-3x3x4nib-p-140.html

You mean that? Looks cool but damn, it's pricey. And it's not symmetrical. Does look nice though.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 10, 2010)

Rubik's Phallus.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Rubik's Phallus.



lol


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 10, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> http://cube4you.com/cube4you-fullyfunctional-3x3x4nib-p-140.html
> 
> You mean that? Looks cool but damn, it's pricey. And it's not symmetrical. Does look nice though.


 If you want less pricey, you can get the DIY version: http://cube4you.com/cube4you-fullyfunctional-3x3x4-diykit-p-126.html

It's pretty easy to assemble and I don't know why you're obsessed with symmetry, but this is a fun puzzle.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> http://cube4you.com/cube4you-fullyfunctional-3x3x4nib-p-140.html
> 
> You mean that? Looks cool but damn, it's pricey. And it's not symmetrical. Does look nice though.



what do you mean by symmetrical? It's fully functional.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 10, 2010)

Maru 4x4, even cubes aren't that bad


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, get a 4x4. I assure you, with a better cube, you'll like the puzzle more


----------



## Samania (Jul 10, 2010)

Magic and a void cube.

Oh and you just HAVE to get a pink cube


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 10, 2010)

So Maru is the way to go for a 4x4? Maybe i'll get it.

And if you guys say the 3x3x4 is fun to solve i might give it a try. I reason i go on about symmetry is that they don't look fun to solve, but i guess i can try this one and find out. I just don't want to have to learn too many new algorithms.


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 10, 2010)

Definitely replace your rubik's 4x4 with a maru.

I'm astonished just how good they are. It blows my old eastsheen out of the water


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 11, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> Definitely replace your rubik's 4x4 with a maru.
> 
> I'm astonished just how good they are. It blows my old eastsheen out of the water



I back this up 1000%, I just got my Maru 4x4 finally and it is absolutely amazing


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Rubik's Phallus.







Serious suggestions:
Maru or Mefferts 4x4. The Rubik's 4x4 is one of the worst cubes I've ever used, excluding dollar store cubes.

Skewb. I've heard it's fun.

6x6, because it's the only cube you're missing.

Magic. It's actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jul 11, 2010)

The previous poster is right, get a skewb. If you like it, you could also pick up a skewb ultimate, skewb diamond, and whatever LL calls their rhombic dodecahedron skewb, although its functionally identical to the ultimate.

Edit: Forgot -- there are mass-produced (by QJ) Trajber's octahedrons now. The 3x3 is pretty neat, the 4x4 I'm not as excited about.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 11, 2010)

lol @ the rubik's phallus! Hilarious.

I've added the Magic to my list of puzzles to get and i'm going to check out the skewbs. And also i forgot to mention that the reason i don't like the even cubes is because of parity. I just don't want to memorize those horribly long algorithms. :/ But i guess if i do decide to get one i'll get a Maru.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 11, 2010)

Rubiks 3x3 Mirror Cube





Rubiks 360


----------



## mark3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> lol @ the rubik's phallus! Hilarious.
> 
> I've added the Magic to my list of puzzles to get and i'm going to check out the skewbs. And also i forgot to mention that the reason i don't like the even cubes is because of parity. I just don't want to memorize those horribly long algorithms. :/ But i guess if i do decide to get one i'll get a Maru.



You only have to memorize one long alg for orientation parity, but its repetitive and easy to preform. The permutation parity alg is super short and stupid easy to learn.

Just get even cubes, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, i already know the alg for when a center piece is flipped since i had to know it for odd cubes anyway, but the alg for when you have two corners flipped in the end is absurdly long. I have it written down and it doesn't look too repetitive, but maybe it's an alg for when solving with the beginning method? Would it even be different with the fridrich method? I might look into it.

And Akuma, it's also called Mirror Blocks no? It's already on my list.  Still in the mail though. Looking forward to getting it, it looks awesome.

Oh, and i forgot to mention, i checked out the skewbs on youtube and they look pretty awesome. What's the best brand or place to get them from?


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 14, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> 1. Well, i already know the alg for when a center piece is flipped since i had to know it for odd cubes anyway, but the alg for when you have two corners flipped in the end is absurdly long. I have it written down and it doesn't look too repetitive, but maybe it's an alg for when solving with the beginning method? Would it even be different with the fridrich method? I might look into it.
> 
> 2. And Akuma, it's also called Mirror Blocks no? It's already on my list.  Still in the mail though. Looking forward to getting it, it looks awesome.
> 
> 3. Oh, and i forgot to mention, i checked out the skewbs on youtube and they look pretty awesome. What's the best brand or place to get them from?



1. When two corners are switched, it's just one T perm away from being two edges switched. You only need one algorithm for PLL parity.

2. It is awesome, I've played with my friend's a lot.

3. It seems that all Skewbs have a clicking mechanism, and that if you turn it again before you hear the last click, the centers will pop off. If there's a Skewb out there that doesn't do that, that'd be your best bet. I can't make any recommendations, though. My friend has a QJ Skewb, it seems good enough.


----------



## magicman246 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Axis cube*

Get one of the Axis cubes, they are really cool.


----------



## AngeL (Jul 16, 2010)

No one's mentioned getting an A-V/Memory? There's a reason people are so split between F-II and AV, you should really try both.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't get a void cube. There's no point. Just take off the center caps of a diy. It's pretty cool, but you'll never use it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 16, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Don't get a void cube. There's no point. Just take off the center caps of a diy. It's pretty cool, but you'll never use it.



simply removing the caps doesn't make it a void cube; you can't put your finger through it.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 16, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get a void cube. There's no point. Just take off the center caps of a diy. It's pretty cool, but you'll never use it.
> ...



True, but still functions the same.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 17, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Well, i already know the alg for when a center piece is flipped since i had to know it for odd cubes anyway, but the alg for when you have two corners flipped in the end is absurdly long. I have it written down and it doesn't look too repetitive, but maybe it's an alg for when solving with the beginning method? Would it even be different with the fridrich method? I might look into it.
> ...



Oh really? I'm going to look into this. If i don't have to use that super long one i have written down i could consider even cubes again and get a Maru 4x4 and V-6b.

I got my mirror cube in the mail today and it was broken.  I messaged seller about it and see what happens. I was sad, it looks so cool, but one of the caps is broken. I twisted it a bit by holding down the caps and it looked so cool but as soon as i let go of the cap that whole layer pops out. Sigh...

I'm gonna check out the QJ skewbs out, thanks.

I've decided not to get a *void cube*. Doesn't seem too different from a normal cube other than (correct me if i'm wrong) you have no center pieces so you have to memorize the color scheme like solving an even numbered cube, but other than that it's just a 3x3. Not sure.

Also about an *AV-5*, i'm pretty happy with my F-II and i'm not sure i'm going to get any further into speed solving. I just don't have the time right now. At first I didn't want to speed solve, then i found this site and it got me into it, but i've been so busy I haven't been solving it much. Also my hands suck, they're just not precise. They're shaky. Nor parkinson's shaky (god forbid it gets like that when i'm old) but their shaky. Also my eyes suck, i can't find the cubies even when they're right in my face, so my F2L it's really slow. I solved it under a minute for the first time today (super slow i know) and that was with a PLL skip! I couldn't get it under a minute again and i've been doing it for kinda long now. Anyway, the point is that i'm not into speed solving enough at the moment to buy another 3x3, but if i do later on then i will consider it. The Dayan Gong(sp?) looks pretty good too.

I just checked out the *axis cube* on youtube. When i first saw it i though "it's just a funky looking skewb..." then i saw it change shape and holy crap that thing is cool! Suggestions like these is why i made this topic, i had no idea this puzzle existed! It seems like these might only be handmade or something though. I'll look further into it.


----------



## Chance (Jul 17, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> I've decided not to get a *void cube*. Doesn't seem too different from a normal cube other than (correct me if i'm wrong) you have no center pieces so you have to memorize the color scheme like solving an even numbered cube, but other than that it's just a 3x3. Not sure.





The Void Cube also has parity. You don't know where the centers are just like on the even cubes, so you have a 1/6 chance of getting the placement of the colors right and not having parity. They also are horrible when turning, so it is best not to get one unless it is just going to sit on your shelve like mine is now. It looks cool, but I have no use for it.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay get a C4U 3x3x4 it is so smooth and so much fun to solve. i use some algs from it on my 3x3x3. I wish it could be made into a 3x3 . Very nice once used.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 17, 2010)

how 'bout a 4-colored mastermorphix? it morphs but you can solve it just like a 3x3x3. skewb, skewb diamond, 2x2x3, and floppy cube are the best other bets.

nearly off-topic: void 5x5x5's.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 18, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Okay get a C4U 3x3x4 it is so smooth and so much fun to solve. i use some algs from it on my 3x3x3. I wish it could be made into a 3x3 . Very nice once used.



Are these sold by lightake or anyone else? I've heard C4U has expensive shipping and bad customer service. I'm weary about dealing with them.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yup lightake has them
Red DIY
Orange DIY
Yellow DIY
Pink DIY
Blue DIY
Green DIY
Black DIY
White DIY
White Assembled
Black Assembled

Haha yes one link would have been enough but im soo very bored right now.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 18, 2010)

I believed it cost $23 total to ship to the US. Fun puzzle though, highly suggest getting it.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR8NtaKaC0k


----------



## Jani (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes yes!
Maru 4x4, you'll love 4x4 after that!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 18, 2010)

If you're collecting, then a V-cube 6x6 would be cool 'cause then you could time a 2x2-7x7.


You don't want "bandaged" cubes. Those are the "uneven" cubes.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of people recommending the 3x3x4. So many people can't be wrong.

I'm thinking of getting this one.

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x4_MHZ_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-26255

I like the white ones since the V-cubes and i honestly don't have the time to put one together. Seems like a good price too. Do you know if they do a good job of putting these together and if the color scheme will be correct?

Also, this is the Rubik's magic right?

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.RBK_8_in_1_Sheet_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Dark_Color-24375

And what do you guys think of this puzzle? Kinda caught my eye.

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x3x3_LL_Column_Magic_Cube_White-29729

Also, is this the axis cube someone else recommended? How good do you think this brand is?

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.YongJun_Fluctuation_Jingang_Magic_Cube_White-30810

And i noticed that both QJ and LanLan have a scewb. Which do you guys think is better?


----------

